# Busy Bee Tools Now Shipping to US



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Busy Bee Tools in Canada is now offering shipping to the US.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Busy Bee Tools in Canada is now offering shipping to the US.


What happened? Grizzly and BusyBee are owned by brothers (according to the who's who of companies in one of my supplier's product manuals) and the entente between the companies was that they wouldn't step on each other's toes. That's one of the reasons their product lines are so similar. They buy from the same manufacturers and sell the stuff in their own protected market. This is major. Be prepared to see Grizzly all over the Canadian market soon. Maybe price war?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hang unto Your hats, people, Sounds like it may be helpfull for all


----------

